# Detailing after full respray (Advice please)



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning,
Over the next few weeks my Classic Mini Cooper Sport is going to be fully resprayed inside and out. The paint shop will do a top job, their work is A1. Once I get the shell back from them what should I do to protect the paint. I'm clued up on the stone chip and that sort of protection it's more should I have the car coated or just wax etc.
Thanks for the advice.
Carvell


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd give it a month or so the paint can fully cure gas off and harden. 
Then it's up to you if you go down the coatings or wax route. Some people like spending time and waxing a car every month or so even if the wax last longer it's a hobby and some the to do to spend time with there pride and joy or you could youse a coating that is less mantinance in a long run


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Like said it needs to be left 6 weeks (dependant on paint used), then go about any correction and protection. Untill then just be a little more critical staying on top of it. There are a couple of VOC compliant breathable protection products. Only offer minimal protection though so abit pointless.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd give it its 6 weeks or so, then put a coating on


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

The six weeks will be easy to do, it will take me longer than that to rebuild the car. Lots of companies offer new car protection. Is it difficult to do this sort of stuff myself?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

thats for brand new cars that have not been re-painted and are fully cure from the production line. These products are typical sealants, and will trap (causing gloss drop, in serious cases have seen solvent pop) solvents still coming off your fresh paint.


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I'll see how the paint is after the rebuild.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Look at a proper ceramic coating yo put on, would need to do it after leaving it a long time obviously. But will be the best protection


----------

